# How's the acorns in your area?



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

There seems to be an over abundance of acorns this year, including white oaks. It appears that normally when there is decent acorn production in the woods I hunt, there is good deer activity, not this year. I seems like NW Ohio must of had a bumper crop of white oak acorns, causing deer to not have to search for them and maybe taking some deer out of areas that would otherwise have deer activity.

Is it the area I live in NW Ohio or is it statewide this fall. I also hunt in the Loudenville area and am planning of taking a few days to hunt and scout. I know there are alot of white oaks in that area, are the oaks producing nuts heavy as well there?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

There's alot around me in eastern Ohio. Was fishing a small lake this weekend and acorns were literally falling in the boat from the taller trees.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i live near cleveland, the acorns are incredible around here. tons of them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

First year ive noticed a TON of acorns in Sandusky county.....monsters too.....ive seen okay activity so far deer wise while in the woods....3 does one time and a descent 115" 8 point.....only two times ive been out so far so its been successful in my eyes!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

plentiful in Hocking county too


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> plentiful in Hocking county too


Yes indeed, almost need a hard hat if walking in the woods.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Far from plentiful in my area of Union county, but we missed much of the rain. The ones that are there are well smaller than usual. Thankfully we have lots of corn & beans for the deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I live in NE Ohio and we are loaded! Both red and white oaks. Hickories, the same. The black walnuts are bizarre! One of the heaviest crops I've ever seen. My buddy has two chestnut trees in his back yard. You almost can't see the leaves for all the burrs! We caught just enough rain at the exact right time. The only trouble is, with all this deer food everywhere, it can be a little tougher to pattern them. Oh well, at least the deer will be fat and happy!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2004)

Here in Athens county hardly any nut mast. See some red acorn hardly any white some black oak acorn. Squirrel are already eating black walnut, not hiding, but eating.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Short observation ,(hocking county) plenty again but seems very small on the ground ..... a few deer about normal on my small track of land , finally put the camera out to see what's visiting


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Last year, in Bedford, it was insane! Never saw that many in 25 years. Had to blow them out of the yard 3 times! You couldn't even walk, it was like a floor of marbles.
Pretty heavy this year too. Mainly red oaks.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

The area I hunt seems to have a smaller crop then last year. I thought I remember reading that some trees are every other year for producing acorns?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very few hickory nuts. Some years I end up with 10+ gallons of empty shells on my lawn. This year less than a gallon I bet. Geauga County


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Acorns constantly bouncing off the house roof and walking in the back yard is like walking on marbles......Summit county

Look on the ODNR website and it shows acorn production throughout the state


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I got three oaks in my backyard. The grass is awful the oak nuts make it so acidic. I give up on grass back there


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

All of the tree nuts except for Beech seem to be over loaded in the East. May be a sign of a hard winter coming. Which could set up some great late season action.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Same here...trees are loaded. And yes...we're about due for a good winter.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Last year the trees were loaded also, never remember seeing two years in a row with a mass crop like this....Last year winter was a bust. Here's to another winter bust🍻


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunt in Summit and in Caldwell. Very little if any Acorns to be found. Most trees have none


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Tons of acorns in Perry County last year and this year. Last year was some hard hunting due to the fact that I think the deer didn't have to move far to get food. Hopefully, this year will be better, but I'm seeing tons of acorns on the forest floor.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Acorn mast info


https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/wildlife-management/acornmastsurvey.pdf


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Haven't seen much for white oaks mast in Clermont County, but red oaks are doing well. I've seen zero Beech mast. The hickories were doing well and killed quite a few squirrels on them in September.


----------

